# Rochester Hills, MI *SAMANTHA* 8 y/o oti



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet Samantha



Animal: Dog 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large
ID: R95488 
From: Michigan Humane Society - Rochester Hills Center for Animal Care 

Samantha's Stats 
Name: Samantha 
Age: 8 Years Old 
Weight: 66 lbs. 
Breed: German Shepherd 
Fur: Soft, Short Brown and Black 
Eyes: Big & Brown 
Other: Already spayed and can go home with my new family TODAY! 

Message From Samantha 
Hi, my name is Samantha. I am a super sweet and loving doggie who is in search of a new forever home. The volunteers here at the shelter think I am just the nicest girl, so very well-behaved and nice to handle. So please, stop by and see me at the shelter, I will surely greet you with plenty of body wiggles and tail wags. I promise it will be worth your while, and since I am already spayed I can go home with my new family today! 
Training Update! 
It is not known if I am housetrained, but I appear to be familiar with the rules as I try to keep my kennel clean. You can also get some great housetraining and crate training tips here at the shelter from one of the adoption counselors. 

Are YOU the Right Family for ME? 
I will do best in a home with children that are 6 years and older. This is because I am an older doggie and would prefer that the very little ones don't climb on me. If you have children, please teach them how to treat me gently and considerately. My former family says that I have never lived with other dogs or cats. Please speak with an adoption counselor about how to properly introduce me to your current pet(s). It will make my transition to your home a more smooth one. 

How to Adopt ME! 
Remember, I am a sweet and super affectionate girl who is looking for a home filled with lots of TLC. Since I am already spayed, I can go home with my new family today! You should know that my adoption fee includes age-appropriate vaccinations and the Michigan Humane Society 10-day health plan. For more information, please visit or call the Michigan Humane Society Rochester Hills Shelter at <span style="color: #CC0000">248-852-7420</span>. Ask for me, Samantha, PetID R95488.You will be SO glad you did!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

She looks so sweet! Great shape for an older gal!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any news?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

There seems to be so many older GSD's in shelters... heartbreaking!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm with you Danni, way too many wonderful seniors are ending up in shelters..too sad...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't see her on their website anymore. Hope she found a good home.


----------

